# DirecTivo HDVR2 glitch



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Seems like every time I pause TV, a few seconds after it starts again, I get a sound blackout for a split second. Completely horrible when it's a key sentence or sound dependent scene.

Does anyone else have this problems? If so, is there a known remedy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

it's known, TiVo apparently has acknowledged there is a software problem and has/is working on a fix.. but they won't admit to it any more, since (apparently) DTV has gagged them (you can't get the TiVO folks to say anything now execpt 'DTV has the control of the software for the DTivos) and DTV will give you the run around saying either a) the problem isn't theirs, go talk to Hughes or b) there is no problem..... and there is no time frame for the fix to be released. (or any further updates to the software for the DTivo's)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

great.....what an annoyance.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

When you're ready to resume hit the rewind 8 second button instead of pause again or play.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Good idea, Larry. Both my HDVR2s have this bug. Looks like we have to take a page from the voluminous Dish Network Book of Bug Workarounds.

How bad is that!?!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Given this is the only real "glitch", I can deal having just come from the buggy DishPVR world (PTV before that).

If only we had a "management" or multiple delete/protect/sort function....

AND onscreen Caller ID....


----------



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

How far back does the HDVR2 recording history go? I have several subscriber ticket things (mostly for the kid) and my 
history grows quickly. I imagine that it will start to consume
significant disk space if I can't clean it out.

Is there some sort of clearing function to clean up? Perhaps a maximum file size?

-J


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine goes back two weeks in the past and two weeks into the future. I don't see a need for any concern.


----------



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks


----------

